# Radio valvular - ruido electrico al sintonizar



## janston (Abr 7, 2014)

Hola a todos, tengo una radio Cotelma de entre 1945 y 1955. Me la regalaron hace un par de semanas, funcionaba correctamente. Hace unos dias le comenzo a costar encender, demora mas en tomar temperatura. Y hace 2 dias que de la nada, la prendi como siempre, sintoniza en AM de suerte 2 estaciones, que apenas se escuchan y hay un ruido electrico que se mete cuando las toma "tuuuuuuuunn". Es muy molesto. La revise completa, vi 3 capacitores directamente explotados, pero ya estaban asi cuando me la dieron y funcionaba perfectamente. En fin, los cambie por otros de los mismos valores y todo sigue igual.

Puede que sea un problema en la valvula rectificadora? o el capacitor que viene luego de esta?(es un caja de aluminio con 3 capacitores adentro, y de valores raros asi que no la reemplace)

La radio lleva las siguientes valvulas: 50l6, 12s47, 12sq7, 12sk7, y una mas que tiene el nombre borrado completamente, que es la rectificadora. Alguien tiene un circuito parecido que lleve esas valvulas?

No quisiera tocar mas cosas a ciegas por temor a arruinar algo, pues es un aparato muy antiguo. Ademas no puedo salir a comprar valvulas nuevas, y que no sea la solucion. 

Alguna idea?

saludos y gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2014)

Esos capacitores se desarman y se les mete los tres adentro de los valores comerciales mas cercanos. Para no sacarla de época

Yo no  la forzaría con capacitores explotados


----------



## janston (Abr 7, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Esos capacitores se desarman y se les mete los tres adentro de los valores comerciales mas cercanos. Para no sacarla de época
> 
> Yo no  la forzaría con capacitores explotados



entonces, perdon la expresion, me comi los mocos yo. Debi cambiar los capacitores el primer dia. Puede que ya sea tarde para las valvulas?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2014)

Ummmm , no se , yo los cambiaría todos (los electrolíticos) , tomarse el trabajo de destriparlos e injertarle los nuevos dentro , para que mantenga la "originalidad"

Y volver a probar que pasa 

Los capacitores esos que son como un caramelo , aunque chorren cera-aceite . . . quedan


----------



## janston (Abr 7, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ummmm , no se , yo los cambiaría todos (los electrolíticos) , tomarse el trabajo de destriparlos e injertarle los nuevos dentro , para que mantenga la "originalidad"
> 
> Y volver a probar que pasa
> 
> ...



Si, esos sin polaridad estan todos "lindos" de pinta jaja. Solo habia algunos gordos reventados que ya los cambie. Mañana le entro a los filtros de la fuente que es lo ultimo que queda, sino la llevo a tecnico especializado o bien cambio las valvulas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2014)

Porque los capacitores reventados , si estaban parcialmente en corto , quizás hayan recalentado a alguna resistencia previa


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 7, 2014)

! Hola a todos , saludos !, caro janston , ese receptor de 5 valvulas tiene los filamentos en serie de modo puder sener alimentado directamente de la RED (127Vac), ese equipo fue mui conocido como "AA5" o "All American Five". 
La premera valvula (12SA7) es la conversora de RF , la segunda (12SK7) es la amplificadora de FI (455Khz), la tercera (12SQ7) detectora de FI y preamplificadora de audio , la (50L6) salida de audio y la rectificadora haora olvide su numero por sener esa mui vieja ,mi recuerdo haora de  la 35W4 que es mas moderna , mas chica con solamente 7 pinos y conocida como "Miniwatt" enquanto que la tuja es de 8 pinos ( octal) y de una generación mas vieja por eso yo no me recuedo de su codigo , pero seguramente se que se trata de un diodo rectificador  con un filamento de 35 Voltios. 
Yo te recomendo canbiar lo electrolitico triplo ( este seguramente estas seco internamente debido a la demasiada idade de vida)  por 3 nuevos electroliticos de capacitancia aproximada  ( busque sienpre para mas ) y tensión de trabajo aproximado tanbien busque  sienpre para mas por questiones de seguridad. 
Con eso creo sanar lo problema de ese ruido molesto que para mi parece sener richazo de la Red electrica rectificada.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu mantenimiento!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.
P.D. Mi recuerdo haora de la rectificadora es una 35Z5 .


----------



## janston (Abr 7, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ! Hola a todos , saludos !, caro janston , ese receptor de 5 valvulas tiene los filamentos en serie de modo puder sener alimentado directamente de la RED (127Vac), ese equipo fue mui conocido como "AA5" o "All American Five".
> La premera valvula (12SA7) es la conversora de RF , la segunda (12SK7) es la amplificadora de FI (455Khz), la tercera (12SQ7) detectora de FI y preamplificadora de audio , la (50L6) salida de audio y la rectificadora haora olvide su numero por sener esa mui vieja ,mi recuerdo haora de  la 35W4 que es mas moderna , mas chica con solamente 7 pinos y conocida como "Miniwatt" enquanto que la tuja es de 8 pinos ( octal) y de una generación mas vieja por eso yo no me recuedo de su codigo , pero seguramente se que se trata de un diodo rectificador  con un filamento de 35 Voltios.
> Yo te recomendo canbiar lo electrolitico triplo ( este seguramente estas seco internamente debido a la demasiada idade de vida)  por 3 nuevos electroliticos de capacitancia aproximada  ( busque sienpre para mas ) y tensión de trabajo aproximado tanbien busque  sienpre para mas por questiones de seguridad.
> Con eso creo sanar lo problema de ese ruido molesto que para mi parece sener richazo de la Red electrica rectificada.
> ...



efectivamente la rectificadora es una 35z5

mañana cambiare ese capacitor triple, espero sea facil pues no me imagino como es adentro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2014)

Adentro tiene tres rollos y te va a sobrar espacio


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 8, 2014)

Como los capacitores electroliticos actuales son mui chicos o mejor  mui pequeños si conparados con los originales de 60 años atraz , yo personalmente dejaria lo capacitor original en su local bien dormido , pero con su terminales desconectados de lo circuito  y  logo abajo del conectaria los nuevos capacitores en su reenplazo , incluso eso procedimento es perfectamente possible una vez que seguramente hay demasiado espacio libre en el chassis. 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## janston (Abr 8, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Como los capacitores electroliticos actuales son mui chicos o mejor  mui pequeños si conparados con los originales de 60 años atraz , yo personalmente dejaria lo capacitor original en su local bien dormido , pero con su terminales desconectados de lo circuito  y  logo abajo del conectaria los nuevos capacitores en su reenplazo , incluso eso procedimento es perfectamente possible una vez que seguramente hay demasiado espacio libre en el chassis.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Eso pensaba hacer, pero no tengo el diagrama de conexiones internas del capacitor, tampoco el circuito de la radio en cuestion. Es de una marca rara, hasta un tecnico me dijo que es extraña, y no tiene datos en el chasis. No dice absolutamente nada, solo me queda buscar circuitos de 5 valvulas y hallar el coincidente. No debe ser dificil, son todas muy parecidas.

En fin, comenzare con ese capacitor y luego les cuento 

Saludos y gracias



agrego: las luces del dial bajan su intensidad al sintonizar una emisora, y el zumbido aumenta cuando subo el volumen. No es que es un zumbido contante de fondo, acompaña a la señal de audio.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2014)

Un capacitor triple tiene una salida por cada positivo y todos los negativos conectados al bote de aluminio.

En los datos escritos en el aluminio se refiere a un círculo , un triángulo y un cuadrado para identificar cada pata.

Porqué no ponés  fotos del capacitor , lo escrito y las patas


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 8, 2014)

janston dijo:


> Eso pensaba hacer, pero no tengo el diagrama de conexiones internas del capacitor, tampoco el circuito de la radio en cuestion. Es de una marca rara, hasta un tecnico me dijo que es extraña, y no tiene datos en el chasis. No dice absolutamente nada, solo me queda buscar circuitos de 5 valvulas y hallar el coincidente. No debe ser dificil, son todas muy parecidas.
> 
> En fin, comenzare con ese capacitor y luego les cuento
> 
> ...


Interesante información :la intensidad de  la luminosidad de las lamparas piloto bajanren a lo ritmo de lo audio a medida en que ese es aumentado............. para mi es como si la etapa final de audio (50L6) estuvese solicitando demasiada corriente a punto de bajar la alimentación de AC (RED) , una vez que los filamentos de todas valvulas son conectados en serie y las lanparas piloto son conectadas en una toma de lo filamento de la rectificadora 35L5...............lo gran problema haora es no tener lo diagrama esquemactico dese radio para puder analisar lo que realmente si pasa ao inves de tentar desvendar ese caso sin informacioes precisas.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## janston (Abr 8, 2014)

le encontre una solucion temporal: conectarla a tierra jaja. La pongo a tierra y se soluciona el problema, aunque me sigue llamando la atencion que haya aparecido de la nada esta cuestion...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 8, 2014)

janston dijo:


> le encontre una solucion temporal: conectarla a tierra jaja. La pongo a tierra y se soluciona el problema, aunque me sigue llamando la atencion que haya aparecido de la nada esta cuestion...


Estimado Janston generalmente ese tipo de radio NO es ayslado de la RED , portanto tenga cuidado con la toma de tierra para no hacer un possible conexión con la fase (127Vac) de la RED. Eso es facil de si verificar con un multitester.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## janston (Abr 8, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Estimado Janston generalmente ese tipo de radio NO es ayslado de la RED , portanto tenga cuidado con la toma de tierra para no hacer un possible conexión con la fase (127Vac) de la RED. Eso es facil de si verificar con un multitester.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Si Daniel, lo se. Agradezco tu consejo 

Actualizo: Cambie el capacitor triple por 3 individuales del mismo valor de los originales y la radio sigue igual. Verifique resistencias y todas estan bien. Solo desaparece la falla conectandola a tierra.
Tal parece que voy a tener que colocar una jabalina tras mi escritorio


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 8, 2014)

Entiendo , bueno entonses te recomendo armar una bela antena externa con hilo de cubre con los dos extremos ayslados con huevos de porcelana vitrificada mui comun en instalaciones electricas.  en la mitad dese hilo de cubre ustedes conecta otro hilo de bajada y su extremo final conecta en la entrada de antena de tu radio , seguramente con ese procedimento lo rendimento de tu radio seras mucho mejor sin dudas algun.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## fredd2 (Abr 16, 2014)

Hola, fijate los capacitores de desacoplo de las valvulas, suelen ser de papel, reemplazalos por poliester o ceramicos del valor mas proximo y la misma tension, si podes a la salida de la rectificadora ponele uno ceramico o poliestar de .1uf o algo asi para eliminar posibles ruiditos de la red.
Otro tema no menor, como te dijieron es una radio sin ailacion de la red, para aislarla podes usar un trafo 220 220 o unir dos trafo por sus secundarios, yo uso los de lamparas dicroicas para esto, que son bastante gauchitos.
Saludos


----------

